

Eric Ries Digs Below the Surface of Lean Startup - lfittl
http://hackingstartups.org/2011/09/eric-ries-digs-below-the-surface-of-lean-startup/

======
kevindewalt
I hope everyone enjoys listening to this discussion as much I enjoyed having
it with Eric. We went deep on a lot of issues, particularly refreshing given
the media hype around lean startup right now.

We even talked about the type of dialog that happens about lean startup on
Hacker News. ;-)

~~~
tosh
I especially like the part where you go into innovation accounting and
investors. I think this concept (as simple as it might sound) will have a huge
impact on the way investors and startups think about what they are doing.

~~~
kevindewalt
We (Patrick and I) spent a lot of time talking about this afterward. Really
fascinating to think about the help companies will need in solving these
problems.

